# Lost Aire Tomcat Tandem - inflatable double kayak



## Up the Creek Rafting (Jun 29, 2015)

Brand new 2017 Aire Tomcat Tandem- BLUE inflatable double kayak

was lost on Roaring Fork River somewhere near Basalt, CO. Was reported to us approximately 2pm, tuesday 6/20/17.

If you saw the people using this boat...
Please contact Up the Creek Rafting, Inc. with any information 

[email protected]
970-947-0030


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Did u guys get it out of the river? I saw it and a paddle floating downstream today. I tried to grab it by the 82 bridge above Willits but it was not gunna happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Up the Creek Rafting (Jun 29, 2015)

As of Wednesday morning we have not heard that the boat or paddle was retrieved from the river. What time was it seen in Willits area? Thanks for the tip and your effort!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

It was around 2 yesterday afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

